# Fps Probleme mit einer ATI 6870



## diablo1988 (22. Juli 2012)

Hi und zwar habe ich ziemliche Probleme mit meinem System wenn es um spiele geht sei es Batman Arkham City wo ich igal auf welche Einstellung 25-30 fps bekomme sogar auf niedrig. Bei wow das gleiche so wie in Aion, Skyrim von Tera ganz zu schweigen wo bei bei dem spiel noch nit mal mehr als 50% der Grafikkarte arbeitet. Das einzige spiel wo es mehr als mit 30 fps left 4 dead 2 da läuft es mit aktivierten Vertikale Synchronisation auf 60 fps läuft also da kann ich nicht meckern. Aber allen anderen ist irgen wie der wurm drinne .
Habe auch mal [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Unigine Heaven 3 Benchmark 2 mal durchlaufen lassen und kam zu diesen Ergebnissen[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]DX9[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]FPS:	44.4[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Scores:1119[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Min FPS:24.4[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Max FPS:64.7[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]und einmal ohne Anisotropy und aliasing[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]FPS:	54.6[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Scores:1374[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Min FPS:32.9[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Max FPS:67.0[/font] 
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Und weiß nun auch nit ob das gut oder schlecht ist.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Mein System [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Ein amd amd phenom ii x4 945 mit einer Ati sapphire hd6870 und 12 gb ram.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Ultimat 64 bit.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]System ist neu aufgesetzt und Treiber alles neu[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Habe auch schon geschaut ob der Cpu die Grafikkarte limitiert aber das ist nicht der fall.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Vielen Dank schon mal [/font]


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_12GB RAM sind Quark - 4GB oder 8GB wären Sinnvoll..du hast Dualchannel-Unterstützung..und kein Triplechannel..aber das nur nebenbei :-)

Wie schauen die Temps aus?

Verschiedene Treiber probiert?_


----------



## diablo1988 (22. Juli 2012)

Die Temparaturen sind meiner meinung in Ordnung 

Cpu unter last nie über 53 grad
Grafikarte das höste 65 grad wober der lüfter da erst bei 40% automatich hochregelt ka wie er nit höher geht 
im Normalenbetrieb 
Cpu 39-43
Gpu 50 lüfter bei 30%

Verschiede Grafikarten Treiber habe ich noch nit Probiert habe sofrt den neusten draufgemacht aber probier gleich mal den mitgelieferten aus

Also habe nun den 12.1 der mitgeliefrt war drauf und das ist noch ne verschlechterung zb Batman ruckelt nun und auch der [font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Unigine Heaven 3 Benchmark sind jetz ruckler drinne werde mal den neusten Beta Treiber instaliren und schauen [/font]


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2012)

Eh... du schon wieder. Reicht dir der Thread im offiziellen Tera Forum nicht schon?  Bist doch der mit den 12GB DDR2 RAM, oder? Laut deinem Post dort lief doch WoW, Aion (mit Abstrichen) und Co ruckelfrei? Hat es sich nun wieder verschlechtert?

Und was ist damit?



> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]So habe nun ein weiters spiele getestet und zwar die demo zu Batman arkam city ind 1920x1080 fxaa hoch directx 11 eigenschaften an directx 11 tesselierung hoch und alles ande auf maximum so um die 40 fps das niedrigste waren mal 25 fps[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]ohne directx 11 60 fps niedrigste 40 fps. Aber hatte auch noch ne stream auf 2 Bildschrim laufen[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]SKYRIM kann ich mit hd Texturen auch hoch mit anisotropic filter 4 in 1920x1080 konstat mit 30-50 fps spielen also sollte nit gerade an mein system liegen[/font]




Du willst uns veräppeln, huh?


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Hohl dir mal den neusten Grafiktreiber von www.amd.com


----------



## diablo1988 (22. Juli 2012)

habe den neusten Treiber drauf habe auch schon den beta treiber getestet zwar leuft es besser als der mitgelfierter aber demnoch ist es nur left 4 dead 2 was mit 60Fps perfekt leuft alle anderen spiele nicht wirklich igral was für ne auflösung was für grafikeinstellung meistens sind es 5-10 fps zwichen niedrig und höster stufe und da kann ja irgen wie nit sein



Saji schrieb:


> Eh... du schon wieder. Reicht dir der Thread im offiziellen Tera Forum nicht schon?  Bist doch der mit den 12GB DDR2 RAM, oder? Laut deinem Post dort lief doch WoW, Aion (mit Abstrichen) und Co ruckelfrei? Hat es sich nun wieder verschlechtert?
> 
> Und was ist damit?
> 
> ...


ja der  bin ich ^^aber weil es nicht mehr um tera sondern alle spiele betrift habe ich hir noch mal ein theard geöfnet


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> habe den neusten Treiber drauf habe auch schon den beta treiber getestet zwar leuft es besser als der mitgelfierter aber demnoch ist es nur left 4 dead 2 was mit 60Fps perfekt leuft alle anderen spiele nicht wirklich igral was für ne auflösung was für grafikeinstellung meistens sind es 5-10 fps zwichen niedrig und höster stufe und da kann ja irgen wie nit sein
> 
> 
> ja der  bin ich ^^aber weil es nicht mehr um tera sondern alle spiele betrift habe ich hir noch mal ein theard geöfnet



Dann klingt es eher so als würde dein System langsam aber sicher zugemüllt werden. Wie lange ist das letzte Aufsetzen her? Vielleicht würde ein Neuinstallation von Windows das System beflügeln. *g*


----------



## diablo1988 (22. Juli 2012)

habe das system gerade erst am mitwoch aufgesetz^^


----------



## Xidish (24. Juli 2012)

Musst Dir mal durchlesen (steht auch beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus im Tooltip), wann es aüberhaupt angebracht ist VSynch zu aktivieren.
Bei mir ist es standardmäßig deaktiviert, da ich es bisher nicht aktiviert benötigte und es auch paar fps mehr bringt.

Und was mich in Deiner Diagnose oben etwas wundert ...
Wieso läuft das Ganze denn unter DX 9?
Wozu benötigst Du Windows 7 Ultimate?

Zudem solltest Du selbst nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation erstmal defragmentieren!
Man glaubt gar nicht, wie fragmentiert die Festplatte danch schon ist.

Dafür benutze ich z.B. derzeit O&O Defrag Free Edition 64bit (imo zuverlässiger und effektiver, als die windowseigene Defragmentation)


----------



## diablo1988 (24. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Musst Dir mal durchlesen (steht auch beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus im Tooltip), wann es aüberhaupt angebracht ist VSynch zu aktivieren.
> Bei mir ist es standardmäßig deaktiviert, da ich es bisher nicht aktiviert benötigte und es auch paar fps mehr bringt.
> 
> Und was mich in Deiner Diagnose oben etwas wundert ...
> ...



Festplatte wird immer voher komplet gelöcht bevor windows draufgemacht worde 
VSynch habe ich auf an und aus beides probiert keine verbesserung.
Das mit den test auf dx9 war hauptsächlich für Tera aber wenn das hilft kann ich es auch mal in dx 11 machen und das mal posten.


aber werde mal das Program runterladen und mal die defragmentieren mal schauen.


so 4% fragmentierungsgrad und habe windows Sontag abend erst noch mal neu aufgesetz 
und bei meiner spielerplatte die ich gestern erst fragmentiert habe schon 28 % mal schauen ob nach der defragmentierung besser läuft


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juli 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> Das mit den test auf dx9 war hauptsächlich für Tera aber wenn das hilft kann ich es auch mal in dx 11 machen und das mal posten.
> 
> 
> aber werde mal das Program runterladen und mal die defragmentieren mal schauen.
> ...


Was das Ergebnis anbelangt, also die Rechenleistung des PC´s, wird von der Defragmentierung nicht beeinflusst. Warum auch? Das sind, wenn überhaupt nur Nachladeruckler, aber am Benchmarkergebnis ändert sich dadurch nichts.

Und wenn du mal einen Vergleich zu anderen sehen willst, dann musst du mit deinen Angaben auch genauer werden. Ist ja schön, wenn du schreibst, dass bei einem Test Antialiasing an ist und bei dem anderen nicht. Aber wie hoch es eingestellt ist, wäre dann mal wichtig zu erfahren. Dann noch die Auflösung mit du den Benchmark laufen lässt usw.
So kann man keine Vergleiche ziehen.


Xidish schrieb:


> Zudem solltest Du selbst nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation erstmal defragmentieren!
> Man glaubt gar nicht, wie fragmentiert die Festplatte danch schon ist.
> 
> Dafür benutze ich z.B. derzeit O&O Defrag Free Edition 64bit (imo zuverlässiger und effektiver, als die windowseigene Defragmentation)


Das halte ich mal für ein ganz großes Gerücht. Unter XP war das vielleicht mal so, aber beim aktuellen System wie Windows 7, sind schon Test mit verschiedenen Programmen gemacht worden. Keines hat es effektiver und schneller hinbekommen wie das Windows eigene Defrag-Tool.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (24. Juli 2012)

Vsync und ATI Karten?? Vsync wird nur von Nvidia karten unterstützt oder nicht?


----------



## diablo1988 (24. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was das Ergebnis anbelangt, also die Rechenleistung des PC´s, wird von der Defragmentierung nicht beeinflusst. Warum auch? Das sind, wenn überhaupt nur Nachladeruckler, aber am Benchmarkergebnis ändert sich dadurch nichts.
> 
> Und wenn du mal einen Vergleich zu anderen sehen willst, dann musst du mit deinen Angaben auch genauer werden. Ist ja schön, wenn du schreibst, dass bei einem Test Antialiasing an ist und bei dem anderen nicht. Aber wie hoch es eingestellt ist, wäre dann mal wichtig zu erfahren. Dann noch die Auflösung mit du den Benchmark laufen lässt usw.
> So kann man keine Vergleiche ziehen.



Also bei beiden war die auflösung 1920x1080 und [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Anisotropy 16X anti aliasing 8x[/font] das war das erste wo das ergebnis so ausah  


[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]FPS:	44.4[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Scores:1119[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Min FPS:24.4[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Max FPS:64.7[/font] 


Und ohne [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]anti aliasing und ohne [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Anisotropy[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]  mit der gleichen Auflösung sah es so aus [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]FPS:	54.6[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Scores:1374[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Min FPS:32.9[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Max FPS:67.0[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]beides im dx9 modus dx11 teste ich gleich noch und poste es
[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## bemuehung (24. Juli 2012)

hört sich doch eigentlich alles normal an für 1920x1080



> Habe auch schon geschaut ob der Cpu die Grafikkarte limitiert aber das ist nicht der fall.


wie hast du das denn kontrolliert ?


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Vsync und ATI Karten?? Vsync wird nur von Nvidia karten unterstützt oder nicht?



 Der war gut.

VSync = wait for vertical refresh


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Juli 2012)

Da hat wohl wer VSync mit PhysX verwechselt.


----------



## diablo1988 (24. Juli 2012)

So nun dx11 getestet 

FPS:19.6
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Scores:494[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Min FPS:6.0[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Max FPS:48.3[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]zu den einstellung [/font]
1920x1080 8xaa fullscreen
Shaders: high
textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Tessellation: extreme

FPS:27.0
Scores 680
Min FPS:6.3
Max FPS:81.1

1920x1080 fullscreen

Shaders: high
textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: disabled
occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Tessellation: extreme

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]VSync ist aus getestet mit [/font]
*Unigine Heaven 3.0 Benchmark*

*
*


bemuehung schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Habe auch schon geschaut ob der Cpu die Grafikkarte limitiert aber das ist nicht der fall.[/font]
> 
> wie hast du das denn kontrolliert ?


mit den Programm MSI-Afterburner und Grafikarte acert da mit 99%


----------



## Xidish (24. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das halte ich mal für ein ganz großes Gerücht. ... sind schon Test mit verschiedenen Programmen gemacht worden ...


Dann zeige mir doch bitte mal die Berichte/Tests dazu!
Ich sage das mit O&O Defrag nur aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus (NICHT, weil ich es evtl. irgendwo mal gelesen/gehört habe), die zumindest im nachfolgenden pdf sogar bestätigt werden.
Ich selber habe auch deutliche Unterschiede gemerkt.

dazu -> O&O Defrag vs. Windows 7 Defragmentierer 



Dagonzo schrieb:


> ..., also die Rechenleistung des PC´s, wird von der Defragmentierung nicht beeinflusst. Warum auch?


Dazu solltest Du das pdf auch durchlesen - sowie andere Infos im Netz -
Oder Du mach' Dir erst mal klar - was Fragmentierung/Defragmentierung überhaupt bedeuten. 

*edit:*
Warum schraubst Du überhaupt so manche Sachen so hoch?
Reduzier' doch z.B. Schatten oder stell' ihn ganz aus!


----------



## bemuehung (24. Juli 2012)

> mit den Programm MSI-Afterburner und Grafikarte acert da mit 99%



im Benchmark oder in Spielen ?


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> dazu -> O&O Defrag vs. Windows 7 Defragmentierer



Da musste ich lachen. O&O sagt das ihr Defrag Programm besser ist als das von Windows. Merkst du was? 

Natürlich hat O&O mehr Features als das Bordmittel von Windows. Aber braucht man das wirklich? Und wenn ja, wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller eine Linux-Distribution von einer DVD zu booten und dann darüber zu defragmentieren?


----------



## Xidish (24. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Da musste ich lachen. O&O sagt das ihr Defrag Programm besser ist als das von Windows. Merkst du was?


O & nochmals O - nee hatte ich gerade nicht mitbekommen ... uppps 
Bin zur Zeit etwas matschig - wie im R.i.P Thread nachzulesen ist - Sorry!

Naja, dennoch merke ich selber deutliche Unterschiede und nen Performanceschub - ebenso besseres Handling mit dem Programm.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir doch bitte mal die Berichte/Tests dazu!
> Ich sage das mit O&O Defrag nur aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus (NICHT, weil ich es evtl. irgendwo mal gelesen/gehört habe), die zumindest im nachfolgenden pdf sogar bestätigt werden.
> Ich selber habe auch deutliche Unterschiede gemerkt.
> 
> ...



Das solltest du mal lieber machen und dich besser informieren. Warum sollte durch defragmentieren ein Rechner schneller rechnen können? Meinst du vielleicht durch meine SSD-Festplatten die ich im Rechner habe, sind die Spiele schneller geworden? Oh mein Gott mit was für Leute habe ich es hier nur zu tun....
Was dein geliebtes O&O angeht. Da solltest du mal neutrale Tests im Netz suchen und nicht von O&O direkt. Die können immer was an ihren Ergebnissen drehen, damit sie gut dastehen.
Nur mal kurz für ein paar Sekunden gesucht. Zu mehr habe ich jetzt keine Lust:
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Tests-Software-Windows-7-Defragmentierungsfunktion-5322028.html


----------



## Xidish (24. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> ...


Herrlich ich versuche Tips zu geben, spreche aus persönlichen Erfahrungen -
und da kommt nen Dahergelaufener Besserwisser ...   

Musst anscheinend lange in Deiner Wohnung suchen, da "Defragmetieren" ja nicht die Performance beim Suchen steigert. 

Naja ENDE ... sorry @ diablo1988


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Herrlich ich versuche Tips zu geben, spreche aus persönlichen Erfahrungen -
> und da kommt nen Dahergelaufener Besserwisser ...
> 
> Musst anscheinend lange in Deiner Wohnung suchen, da "Defragmetieren" ja nicht die Performance beim Suchen steigert.
> ...



Nein, der Tipp an sich ist ja auch gut. Defragmentieren ist nicht verkehrt, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Nur ob man dazu ein separates Tool braucht ist fraglich. Egal ob nun kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig: das Tool von Windows reicht für den normalsterblichen Endbenutzer völlig aus. Die Zusatzfunktionen von anderen Tools sind eigentlich nur Eyecandy ohne wirklichen praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## diablo1988 (24. Juli 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> im Benchmark oder in Spielen ?



alo in spiele kaum zb tera arbeitet die karte nie mehr als 50% andre spiele a und zu mal 80% aber normalfall so um die 50% das gleiche der cpu 

Warum schraubst Du überhaupt so manche Sachen so hoch?
Reduzier' doch z.B. Schatten oder stell' ihn ganz aus!
[/QUOTE] 

wie so sollte ich bei spielen die ich locker mit dem system scahffen solle reduzieren und wie ich schon geschireben habe ist es meisten ins den spielen 5-10 fps unterschied zwichen der hösten und niedrigesten grafikeinstellung

kann ja nit sein das die leisten von ne hd4770 auf ne hd6870 kaum spührbar ist und es meistens nur 10 fps unterschied ist


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Herrlich ich versuche Tips zu geben, spreche aus persönlichen Erfahrungen -
> und da kommt nen Dahergelaufener Besserwisser ...
> 
> Musst anscheinend lange in Deiner Wohnung suchen, da "Defragmetieren" ja nicht die Performance beim Suchen steigert.
> ...


Wenn es wenigstens Tipps wären, die was bringen würden.
Mehr als Nachladeruckler zu minimieren kannst du damit nicht erreichen. Wie gesagt, an den FPS ändert sich nichts.
Meine SSD´s sind 5x schneller als eine herkömmliche Festplatte und die ändern an den FPS auch nichts.
Und ein Besserwisser bin ich immer dann wenn ich es auch wirklich besser weis und das ist hier im Forum nicht gerade sehr selten, wie dir hier viele bestätigen können. Aber egal, ich find es nur blöd wenn jemand hier mit Halbwissen versucht Tipps zu geben und dann noch einen auf beleidigt macht, wenn man ihm seine Argumente auseinander nimmt. Schade, sowas zeugt von einem schlechten Charakter... 

@ diablo1988

Deine Benchmarkwerte scheinen soweit halbwegs in Ordnung zu sein.
Mit AMD CPU´s der letzten zwei/drei Generationen bin ich leider nicht so vertraut. Seit dem Athlon Classic hatte ich immer Intel CPU´s.
Mal eine blöde Frage, aber ist die CPU  und der Speicher im Bios auch richtig getaktet?
Ich habe so den Eindruck, als wenn die CPU doch limitieren würde.
Meine Grafikkarte ist ähnlich von der Geschwindigkeit wie deine, nur meine CPU ist besser.
Ich habe mir mal den Havenbenchmark runtergeladen, damit man das mal besser vergleichen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> @ diablo1988
> 
> Deine Benchmarkwerte scheinen soweit halbwegs in Ordnung zu sein.
> Mit AMD CPU´s der letzten zwei/drei Generationen bin ich leider nicht so vertraut. Seit dem Athlon Classic hatte ich immer Intel CPU´s.
> ...



also im bios wird cpu auch auf seine 3 ghz angezeigt und habe gerade gesehn das mein ram auf 233 mhz getacktet war also auf auto habe nun den auf 400 mhz gemacht ist das so richtig für den speicher hir 
*DDR2 DIMM (240 PIN) 800Mhz PC2 6400 PC2 6300 *
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/font]
so habe nun noch mal geteset mit den gleichen einstellung wie bei dir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathom (25. Juli 2012)

Also für mich sehen die Ergebnisse ganz Ok aus...
habe leider meine HD6870 nicht mehr, kann aber sagen, das du bei der Karte auch mit einem i5 + SSD bei 1080p mit der Ultraeinstellung von Wow oder auch StO  nicht mehr als 30 bis Max 40 Fps erwarten darfst. Im Raid meistens weniger....
(Rift war da besonders böse alles auf max rund 6-12Fps)

Daher bin ich mittlerweile von den Stromfressern weg, mein Mac hat nur eine Mobile HD6770 und nahezu Überall in den von mir genutzten Spielen identische Fps Werte wie meine alte HD6870 und der Rechner braucht statt rund 350 + Monitor nur noch zwischen knapp 60 - 100 Watt Ströme.


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

Mag ja sein das die werte im Benschmark ok sind aber in den spielen kommt es nit rüber 25-30 fps sind die tages ornung igal ob niedrig oder hoch die einzigen spiele die wirklich buter weich laufen sind left4dead 2 und cs und das kann ja doch nit sein das allle anderen games so vor sich hin schimmeln wollte eigetlich mir bf3 fürn pc kaufen aber wenn das jetz schon bei den spielen so ist dan kann ich bf überhaubt vll auf niedrig vll ruckelfrei spielen und das kann ja nit angehen


Und mein altes system was ein amd 6000+ und eine hd 4770 mit 4 gb ram war lief ind den ganzen spielen fast idetich wobei ich da noch kein batman drauf hatte und das kann ja nit sein. Und mir kann keiner sagen das die neue hardwere kaum besser ist als meine alte

zb Tera altes system auf allen einstellung 15-30 fps mit neuen 20-30 fps


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

mal während des Spielens den CPU Takt kontrolliert ?


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> mal während des Spielens den CPU Takt kontrolliert ?



die schawnkt manschmal zwichen 2200 mhz und 3000 mhz meistens im 2 sec takt so wie auch der core voltage bei seinen 1250 und 1320


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Juli 2012)

Dann stell mal das Energiesparprofil "Höchstleistung" ein.


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

ist auf höstleisstung auch cool quiet ist aus


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juli 2012)

Dann sollte der CPU-Takt aber nicht schwanken.


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann sollte der CPU-Takt aber nicht schwanken.



kann nur das wiedergeben was mir cpu-z anzeigt^^


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

kannst ja mal mit CoreTemp n Log erstellen lassen


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

so mal angehängt
[attachment=12792:HANKI-PC.html]


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

das ist Cpu-Z zieh dir mal CoreTemp , starten unter Tools kannst dann das Logging einschalten dann Zockst n bissl 

Logging stoppen und mal den CT-Log mit Excel oder auch Wordpad öffnen , ganz hinten hast dann den Takt

oder lädtst den Log irgendwo hoch , kannst auch den Inhalt kopieren und bei http://pastebin.com/ einfügen


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

ok mache ich dan mal
so hir ist das ergebnis

CPUID:,0x100F43
Processor:,AMD Phenom II X4 945 (Deneb) 
Platform:,Socket AM3 (941 pin)
Revision:,RB-C3
Lithography:,45nm

Session start:,19:56:06 - July 25 - 2012

Time,CPU 0 Temp. (°),,CPU 0,Low temp. (°),High temp. (°),Core load (%),CPU speed (MHz),
19:56:16 07/25/12,46,,,41,46,53,3013.57,
19:56:26 07/25/12,45,,,41,46,30,3013.57,
19:56:36 07/25/12,44,,,41,46,11,3013.57,
19:56:46 07/25/12,46,,,41,46,28,3013.57,
19:56:56 07/25/12,44,,,41,46,28,3013.57,
19:57:06 07/25/12,45,,,41,46,44,3013.57,
19:57:16 07/25/12,47,,,41,47,48,3013.57,
19:57:26 07/25/12,47,,,41,47,64,3013.57,
19:57:36 07/25/12,48,,,41,48,55,3013.57,
19:57:46 07/25/12,49,,,41,49,67,3013.57,
19:57:56 07/25/12,48,,,41,49,53,3013.57,
19:58:06 07/25/12,49,,,41,49,48,3013.57,
19:58:16 07/25/12,49,,,41,49,64,3013.57,
19:58:26 07/25/12,49,,,41,50,66,3013.57,
19:58:36 07/25/12,50,,,41,50,55,3013.57,
19:58:46 07/25/12,49,,,41,50,63,3013.57,
19:58:56 07/25/12,50,,,41,50,42,3013.57,
19:59:06 07/25/12,50,,,41,51,50,3013.57,
19:59:16 07/25/12,51,,,41,51,64,3013.57,
19:59:26 07/25/12,51,,,41,51,55,3013.57,
19:59:36 07/25/12,51,,,41,51,44,3013.57,
19:59:46 07/25/12,51,,,41,51,55,3013.57,
19:59:56 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,86,3013.57,
20:00:06 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,67,3013.57,
20:00:16 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,64,3013.57,
20:00:26 07/25/12,51,,,41,53,44,3013.57,
20:00:36 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,65,3013.57,
20:00:46 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,56,3013.57,
20:00:56 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,61,3013.57,
20:01:06 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,68,3013.57,
20:01:16 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,53,3013.57,
20:01:26 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,53,3013.57,
20:01:36 07/25/12,52,,,41,53,55,3013.57,
20:01:46 07/25/12,53,,,41,53,42,3013.57,

Session end:,20:01:47 - July 25 - 2012


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

oder so 

hmm passt eigentlich auch

hast du im Catalyst in den 3D Einstellungen was verändert ?


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

ne alles so gelassen

aber was mich wundert das weder die krafikarte noch cpu beim spielen kaum über 50% kommt  wenn ich da an mein alten cpu denke der war meistens immer so 90-100


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

ja das mit der CPU ist relativ normal da deine vorherige n Dualcore war und die Spiele auch meist "DualCore" , dadurch nicht 2 x 90-100% sondern jetzt 4 x 50% , die 4 Kerne werden unterstützt aber nicht genutzt  vereinfacht gesagt


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

aber auch die grafikarte das die mit 30-50% vor sich hin schimmelt


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> aber auch die grafikarte das die mit 30-50% vor sich hin schimmelt


hört sich für mich so an das die CPU dann limiert 

du könntest dir auch nochmal CpuRightmark installieren und auf Monitoring laufen lassen , ne Weile zocken und und dann mal n Screen machen 

vorher aber mal nach RMClock + RTCore64.sys googeln

könnte sein das die CPU trotzdem throttelt auch wenn der Max Takt bei anderen Tools angezeigt wird


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

also glaube kaum das der cpu sie [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]limiert [/font] der grund wenn ich Unigine Heaven 3 Benchmark am laufe habe acker die mit  ihren 98-99% und auch bei [font=Verdana, sans-serif]MSI-Afterburner ackert sie bei 99%[/font]


----------



## bemuehung (25. Juli 2012)

kA wenns nur bei WoW wäre würde ich sagen Addons aber tritt ja bei mehreren Spielen auf :/

hast du evtl. die Möglichkeit die Karte bei Kumpels zu testen oder ne andere Karte von Kumpels bei dir ?

probier das mal aus mit CPU Rightmark


----------



## diablo1988 (25. Juli 2012)

*CPU RightMark Lite Test Report*

*System Info*
RMCPULite Edition:x86-64 Platform
Operating system:UnknownProfessional (Build 7600)
CPU:x86-64, Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
BIOS:ACRSYS - 12000929 (12/29/09)
Physical memory:12582200 KB total, 10631624 KB available
Memory to commit:12580300 KB total, 10315676 KB available
Date:07/25/2012, 22:24:38
*Test Settings*
Frame Size:800x600
Frame Buffer:Cached
Start Frame:100
Number of Frames:300
Physical Model:Model 1
Number of Objects:400
Number of Lights:4
Shadows:On
Textures:On
Sky Sphere:On
Texture Filteringilinear
Number of Textures:32
Solver Instruction Set:SSE3
Renderer Instruction Set:SSE3/SSE2
Renderer Threads:4
*Test Results*
Frames processed:300
Solver FPS:107.5193
Prerenderer FPS:461.1800
Renderer FPS:90.8260
Overall FPS:44.4858
hoffe das ist so richtig
und wenn ich RightMark CPU Clock Utility starte geht mein rechner aus ^^


----------



## Night2010 (27. Juli 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> kann nur das wiedergeben was mir cpu-z anzeigt^^



Wenn du mit Alt & Tab aus dem Spiel gehst ist die Schwankung logisch.

@Dagonzo

Lass das mit Xidish sein, das macht keinen Sinn.
Der hat Grundsätzlich immer Recht 

Hier ging es um eine HD 6870:


Xidish schrieb:


> Diese Grafikkarte macht bei der jetzigen Zusammenstellung auch wenig Sinn, das sie PCI Express 3 inkompatibel ist, was ja aber das Board und der CPU sind.
> Ansonsten würden bei der Grafikkartenwahl auch günstigere Boards und CPUs infrage kommen/zu empfehlen sein (denke ich mal^)





painschkes schrieb:


> _12GB RAM sind Quark - 4GB oder 8GB wären Sinnvoll..du hast Dualchannel-Unterstützung..und kein Triplechannel..aber das nur nebenbei :-)
> 
> 
> _


_

Hmm und 2x4GB + 2x2GB können nicht im Daulchannel laufen?_


----------



## bemuehung (27. Juli 2012)

back2Topic


----------



## Night2010 (28. Juli 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> Hi und zwar habe ich ziemliche Probleme mit meinem System wenn es um spiele geht sei es Batman Arkham City wo ich igal auf welche Einstellung 25-30 fps bekomme sogar auf niedrig. Bei wow das gleiche so wie in Aion, Skyrim von Tera ganz zu schweigen wo bei bei dem spiel noch nit mal mehr als 50% der Grafikkarte arbeitet. Das einzige spiel wo es mehr als mit 30 fps left 4 dead 2 da läuft es mit aktivierten Vertikale Synchronisation auf 60 fps läuft also da kann ich nicht meckern. Aber allen anderen ist irgen wie der wurm drinne .
> Habe auch mal [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Unigine Heaven 3 Benchmark 2 mal durchlaufen lassen und kam zu diesen Ergebnissen[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]DX9[/font]
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]FPS:	44.4[/font]
> ...



25-30fps hört sich nach vSync an. Was du auch eingeschaltet hast.

Batman Arkam City habe ich selber, damals mit ner HD 5870 gespielt. Musste einiges runterstellen damit es flüssig lief.
WoW ist immer so ne Sache. Hast du viele Addons am laufen gehen die Fps runter, Schatten und Zaubereffekte schlucken auch viel Leistung.

Würde erstmal vorschlagen vSync aus und dann gucken wie die Spiele laufen.
Vom Benchmark her sieht das eigentlich alles gut aus.
Hier mal ein Vergleich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guck mal mit FurMark was die Grafikkarte so an Temp schafft.
Und mit Prime95 was die CPU schafft. Die Programme sind auch Super zum Testen der Stabilität.


----------



## diablo1988 (28. Juli 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Alt & Tab aus dem Spiel gehst ist die Schwankung logisch.



zum einen  tape nie her um das zu sehen das programm leuft auf 2 bildschirm und 2 [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]vSync  ist immer aus [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]die temp sind alles im grünen bereich grafik karte selten auf 65 grad und cpu höstens 53 grad also allso im grünen brereich [/font]


----------



## Xathom (28. Juli 2012)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> zum einen  tape nie her um das zu sehen das programm leuft auf 2 bildschirm und 2 [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]vSync  ist immer aus [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]die temp sind alles im grünen bereich grafik karte selten auf 65 grad und cpu höstens 53 grad also allso im grünen brereich [/font]



Lese ich das richtig du spielst mit 2 Bildschirmen?
...bei einem 2. Bildschirm halbieren sich die FPS nur mal so am Rande... 
egal was du auf dem 2. Bildschirm machst die GPU Leistung wird immer durch 2 geteilt und wenn du auf der einen Seite 
nur den Desktop hast, macht das eine GPU Auslastung von 50%.

P.s. es reicht meistens nicht den 2. Bildschirm auszuschalten um das zu beheben, oft muss dieser komplett entfernt (abgeklemmt) werden und wenn du Pech hast musst du das System im Anschluss neu booten...


----------



## Night2010 (28. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich den 2ten Monitor mal im Treiber aus stellen.
Gibt Programme wie GPUZ, da kannst du einstellen ob du min, avg, oder max sehen möchtest und du kannst das Programm auch 3x Starten.

Hatte damals auch 2 Monitore an der HD 5870 aber das ganze gespiegelt hat auch viel mehr Leistung gekostet. Und das selbst als nur der Desktop zu sehen war.


----------



## diablo1988 (28. Juli 2012)

habe ich schon gemacht 2 bildschirm abgeklemmt war die gleiche lesitung


----------



## Xathom (29. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn du das sicherlich schon gemacht hast kontrolliere bitte einmal die Erweiterten Optionen deiner Energieverwaltung:
Die Maximale CPU Leistung sollte auf 100% stehen (verstellt sich ab und zu mal)
Solltest du hier auchnoch Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Grafikkarte haben hier bitte auch einmal kontrollieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diablo1988 (29. Juli 2012)

diese option habe ich überhaubt nicht ^^ habe nur den einzigen punkt mit der systemküllung das wars


----------



## Xathom (29. Juli 2012)

Hast du die Chipsatztreiber für dein Mainboard installiert?
Hab die Option bei allen meiner Rechner egal ob AMD oder Intel.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juli 2012)

> Lese ich das richtig du spielst mit 2 Bildschirmen?
> ...bei einem 2. Bildschirm halbieren sich die FPS nur mal so am Rande...
> egal was du auf dem 2. Bildschirm machst die GPU Leistung wird immer durch 2 geteilt und wenn du auf der einen Seite
> nur den Desktop hast, macht das eine GPU Auslastung von 50%.



Diese Einschränkung habe ich bei meinen 3 Bildschirmen noch nich bemerkt.
Skyrim läuft mit allen Details in der Mitte butterweich (mit nach Tests realistischen FPS), links ein Videostream, rechts surfe ich.
Und es macht einen extremen Unterschied in den FPS ob ich jetzt Metro auf einem Bildschirm spiele oder auf 3.
Deiner These nach darf es keinen Unterschied machen, weil ja jeder Bildschirm, auch wenn er quasi nix macht, einen großteil der Graka beim Arbeiten hält.


----------



## Xathom (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn deine Grafikkarte sich beim Spielen eh langweilt, dann wirst du davon nichts merken, die HD6870 hat aber bei vielen Spielen sehr gut zu tun auch wenn es nicht die schlechteste Karte ist ist eine GPU Auslastung von 80-90% bei einem Monitor keine Seltenheit und hier fällt es schon ins Gewicht wenn dann noch Leistung abgezogen wird.

Deine HD6970 düfte davon nicht allzuviel merken. Hatte auch die HD 6870 und wenn ich einen 2. Monitor dran hatte sind die FPS um 50% eingebrochen auch wenn ich nur den Desktop auf dem 2. Monitor hatte.
Wenn ich nicht irre wird die Auflösung der GPU bei einem 2. Monitor sozusagen dazuaddiert bei 2 x 1920x1080 muss die GPU dann immer 3840x2160 berechnen.
Ich schätze mal deine Grafikkarte hat mit nur einem Monitor eine GPU Auslastung von 30-40% und wird somit weniger Probleme haben.

Wenn es da unterschiede gibt kann es natürlich sein das das Spiel / Programm auf Multimonitorbetrieb optimiert ist und ggf. anders auf den Treiber zugreift.
Kann jetzt auch nur von 2 Monitoren sowie der HD 6870 sprechen und auf meine Versuche mit einigen wenigen Spielen und hier hat es sich so zugetragen. Wie es sich bei deiner Grafikkarte + 3 Monitore verhält kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen.

Geht jetzt aber n bissel OT hier glaub ich, wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst du mir gerne per PN schreiben Caps-lock


----------



## diablo1988 (30. Juli 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Hast du die Chipsatztreiber für dein Mainboard installiert?
> Hab die Option bei allen meiner Rechner egal ob AMD oder Intel.



jo alles instaliert^^


----------



## diablo1988 (1. August 2012)

So habe nun bf 3 mal instaliert kann es ohne große probleme auf hoch spielen auch auf 64 map karten ohne großartige ruckler und da geht auch mein cpu auf seine 90 bis 99 % hoch da frage ich mich wie so ausgerechnet bei so einen spiel das es alles flüßig ist und bei anderen spielen nicht


----------

